# SA7:  What is "/sbin/runscript.sh: 1:: command not foun

## pjp

Navigation: [System Administration] [Table of Contents]

Why am I getting messages like /sbin/runscript.sh: 1:: command not found?

Check your /etc/rc.conf file. Perhaps you have accidentally uncommented some of the descriptive comments before the PROTOCOLS assignment.

These errors may also be reported as /var/lib/init.d/depcache: ... . Check the files in /etc/conf.d/ as well, or any other file that get sourced by runscript.sh, depscan.sh or functions.sh.

----------

